# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met PAAZ (Jeroen Bosch Ziekenhuis)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
PAAZ (Jeroen Bosch Ziekenhuis)
Hervensebaan 4
Den Bosch

Bezoek de website van Jeroen Bosch Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met PAAZ (Jeroen Bosch Ziekenhuis).*

----------


## Beyond_Illusion

Toen mijn vriend 3 maanden geleden werd opgenomen, was ik heel erg blij! Eindelijk krijgen we echte hulp!!! 

Tot dat moment heb ik praktisch geen ervaring gehad met de geestelijke gezondheidszorg, laat staan de Psychiatrie. Dus mijn beeld was nog heel rooskleurig, ik wist zeker dat we vanaf nu goed geholpen zouden worden en dat ik vanzelfsprekend ook overal bij betrokken zou zijn. 

Foute gedachte... Helemaal mis! 

Ik ben in de 2,5 maand dat hij is opgenomen wel bij 2 gesprekken met de psychiater geweest en wel bij 1 gesprek met de gedragstherapeut. En dat terwijl ik bij het intakegesprek had aangegeven dat ik ook daadwerkelijk betrokken wilde worden bij de behandeling. 
Uiteindelijk is de behandeling gebleken: 
1. We stoppen er wat medicijnen in. Dan gaat het beter. 
2. We stoppen hem in een kliniek.
3. We zorgen voor dagbesteding. 
4. De behandeling komt nadat hij is ontslagen, dus wanneer hij weer thuis zit. 

Nu is de behandeling niet juist aangevraagd, waardoor hij thuis nog steeds zit met alleen medicijnen, een wekelijks gesprek met de psychiater om de recepten voor de medicijnen te geven en een wekelijks gesprek met een spv-er om te kijken hoe het met hem gaat. Waarschijnlijk heeft hij binnenkort ook dagbesteding. 

Maar voorlopig dus nog geen behandeling... 

En ondertussen zit ik er als partner ook mooi mee....

----------

